# Really?



## Sasha (Feb 1, 2011)

This is what I found:

http://www.systemprotocols.com/shop-womens/

Really? So you can be all EMS-y even on your off time? And that's just the image I want, a skull with the star of life. Nothing says "Put your life in my hands, you can trust me." like gothy punk t-shirts.

And "Know your protocols!" Let's just continue to breed cook book medics!


----------



## mc400 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would let any of those women in the shirts put there hands on me......just saying.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2011)

mc400 said:


> I would let any of those women in the shirts put there hands on me......just saying.



+ eleventymillion


----------



## Sasha (Feb 1, 2011)

I wouldn't. They're not my style. I prefer Asian women.


----------



## reaper (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys really need some gf's. Most of them look like crack :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s waiting on the next fix!


----------



## mc400 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am married but I can appreciate that type of girl lol. Those shirts are just like all of the goofy FF shirts that are out there but actually a lot better than the ff ones. Kinda like Black helmet appareal I guess.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought they where a decent crop. I would let them touch it...


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> This is what I found:
> 
> http://www.systemprotocols.com/shop-womens/
> 
> ...



But I like the goth look, those people are often really smart and have no use for sociological dogma (like spine boards  )


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 1, 2011)

reaper said:


> You guys really need some gf's. Most of them look like crack :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s waiting on the next fix!



Cause they're not holding a Gucci handbag? They're attractive and I like the shirts too.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the "know your protocols" thing could be taken another way.  Would you want to work with someone who had no idea what their standing orders and state protocols were?



reaper said:


> You guys really need some gf's. Most of them look like crack :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s waiting on the next fix!



I need more girlfriends?  How much love can one man give?!

And you did notice for the page linked, all the models are the same person, right?


----------



## reaper (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually they are three different women!


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 1, 2011)

reaper said:


> You guys really need some gf's. Most of them look like crack :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s waiting on the next fix!




Precisely.  That's the worst photography on the crappiest looking shirts I've ever seen.

My 8 yo said, "Are they supposed to be *stylish?*"


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 1, 2011)

In the description of the men's tshirts, they talk about the "horn of life."  You know, waking up sleeping homeless people? 

I'd never heard of the horn of life, and now I feel that my life has been squandered by not knowing that phrase sooner.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 1, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I think the "know your protocols" thing could be taken another way.  Would you want to work with someone who had no idea what their standing orders and state protocols were?



Thank goodness I work where I can do anything that is considered standard of care even if not in the "protocol" book. The protocols are only a guideline for those moments when you have a brain fart, not some rigid must do step 1, then step 2, then step............................................


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 1, 2011)

reaper said:


> Actually they are three different women!





medic417 said:


> Thank goodness I work where I can do anything that is considered standard of care even if not in the "protocol" book. The protocols are only a guideline for those moments when you have a brain fart, not some rigid must do step 1, then step 2, then step............................................



Shows how much I know.


----------



## firetender (Feb 1, 2011)

They are about advertising a personal connection, in this case EMS. Much better than all the corporate poop, and we need the publicity! They have art to them, and ARE fashionable because they are "out of the box" -- you wouldn't expect this theme in this fashion.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2011)

I think they're better than those stupid "Save an Ambulance ride an EMT" T-shirts... although I must admit, one of the females from my county in my medic class made that shirt look good!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 1, 2011)

Just ordered the "Asclepius" men's shirt. Thx for the link.

I already have this one: 

http://www.systemprotocols.com/product.php?id=FIRE+EMS+(NAVY+BLUE)

But I ordered it from Blackhelmetapparel.com not from here


blackhelmetapparel.com and systemprotocols.com are both owned by the same company.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Just ordered the "Asclepius" men's shirt. Thx for the link.
> 
> I already have this one:
> 
> ...



It helps they're owned by the same people


----------



## medicRob (Feb 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It helps they're owned by the same people



Saw that, updated my post. he he


Also, these shirts beat the standard:

Paramedics save patients, EMT's save paramedics
My Other Car is an Ambulance
LIFE SAVER!

or this decal:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.badideatshirts.com/FOR-A-MINUTE-THERE-YOU-BORED-ME-TO-DEATH-T-SHIRT--P657.aspx


----------



## medicRob (Feb 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> http://www.badideatshirts.com/FOR-A-MINUTE-THERE-YOU-BORED-ME-TO-DEATH-T-SHIRT--P657.aspx



 I prefer tshirthell.com


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 1, 2011)

I wouldn't wear it. I already have more t-shirts than I could ever possibly need for workouts, and I really don't like advertising that I do this stuff when I'm off duty. 

Besides, I haven't yet found anything that doesn't strike me as cheesy. The gothy stuff is about as juvenile as the ones that say things like "Feel safe at night--sleep with an EMT!"



medic417 said:


> http://www.badideatshirts.com/FOR-A-MINUTE-THERE-YOU-BORED-ME-TO-DEATH-T-SHIRT--P657.aspx



+1.

I don't find the models all that attractive, either. One of them looks a lot like an obnoxious coworker.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Feb 1, 2011)

Took exactly one post to move the discussion from talking about the products to talking about whether or not t-shirt models are :censored::censored::censored::censored:able enough. Did I stumble on maxim.com?


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 1, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Took exactly one post to move the discussion from talking about the products to talking about whether or not t-shirt models are :censored::censored::censored::censored:able enough. Did I stumble on maxim.com?



You were expecting an enlightened discussion about t-shirts?



reaper said:


> Actually they are three different women!



You know, I'm still only seeing one person.  You wouldn't happen to know all three of their names, would you?  Or maybe we're not looking at the same page.  I'm seeing one woman, with varying lengths of hair, two hair styles, and a few different colors, and in one shot she's got a tan.


----------



## clibb (Feb 1, 2011)

I would never, ever, ever, wear one of those.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 1, 2011)

As a redhead... yes. Otherwise, no.

(The model)

.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 1, 2011)

Am I the only went that went through the men's section thinking "damn, I'd like to poke that guy"? Wait...that came out wrong.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 1, 2011)

medicRob said:


> blackhelmetapparel.com and systemprotocols.com are both owned by the same company.



That makes sense, as soon as I saw the shirts I thought they looked like the stuff from BHA.


----------



## clibb (Feb 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Just ordered the "Asclepius" men's shirt. Thx for the link.
> 
> I already have this one:
> 
> ...


http://www.systemprotocols.com/product.php?id=FIRE+EMS+(NAVY+BLUE)

"This isn't the "I've had a cold for 3 weeks," EMS call shirt.... Or the homeless guy sleeping in the bushes during dinner EMS call..... This is a shirt for that call every now and again where there's blood all over your bunker gear, and the only thing saving that persons life is the pressure the FF/EMT is applying to the wound.... The large bore IV the FF/PARAMEDIC got via EJ while laying on the hood of a mangled car. Is it fun? Not really. Do we like it? Hardly ever. But when we get the chance to really help someone, there is no way to measure the difference we make in trying to save a life."

That is the dumbest description I have ever read.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 2, 2011)

clibb said:


> http://www.systemprotocols.com/product.php?id=FIRE+EMS+(NAVY+BLUE)
> 
> "This isn't the "I've had a cold for 3 weeks," EMS call shirt.... Or the homeless guy sleeping in the bushes during dinner EMS call..... This is a shirt for that call every now and again where there's blood all over your bunker gear, and the only thing saving that persons life is the pressure the FF/EMT is applying to the wound.... The large bore IV the FF/PARAMEDIC got via EJ while laying on the hood of a mangled car. Is it fun? Not really. Do we like it? Hardly ever. But when we get the chance to really help someone, there is no way to measure the difference we make in trying to save a life."
> 
> That is the dumbest description I have ever read.



Who cares about the description? It's a nice looking shirt.


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2011)

UHMMMM. I think you guys are getting old.  Because those *ARE* the styles people are wearing... In Cali / AZ / NV at least..


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Just ordered the "Asclepius" men's shirt. Thx for the link.
> 
> I already have this one:
> 
> ...



That shirt you linked looked kind of cool, and I would get it, if it didn't have that bible verse on it. I do like the design of it.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> That shirt you linked looked kind of cool, and I would get it, if it didn't have that bible verse on it. I do like the design of it.



I actually got it because of the bible verse. I thought it was pretty cool to have that on there. 

I love this style of shirt.. it reminds me of "Affliction" clothing.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2011)

I kinda like the idea... and Black Helmet has some stuff that I wouldn't be embarrassed to wear, but these are over the top.

A friend of mine said it looked like Ed Hardy gone Whacker. I actually have to agree.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out their Assessment t-shirt, specifically on the back (and the front as well but harder to tell there), they got the order of OPQRST wrong. They got it as OPRQST.

DOH

Actually I don't even see the T in OPQRST (or OPRQST) on the back, although it does appear to be on the front.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 5, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Check out their Assessment t-shirt, specifically on the back (and the front as well but harder to tell there), they got the order of OPQRST wrong. They got it as OPRQST.
> 
> DOH
> 
> Actually I don't even see the T in OPQRST (or OPRQST) on the back, although it does appear to be on the front.


+1 for picking that one up lol


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I actually got it because of the bible verse. I thought it was pretty cool to have that on there.
> 
> I love this style of shirt.. it reminds me of "Affliction" clothing.



I was going to say the same thing. The "Affliction" line is very much in style at the present.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2011)

I have BHA's Firefighters Remembered, Aggressive Attack, and the boardshorts as well. I might follow medicRob and pick up the Asclepius shirt. BTW, I didn't particularly care for their Caduceus sales pitch. "it means we have to run EMS calls." So on and so forth. At my old hospital, when it was my IFT day, I would break balls with the 911 crews and tell them that I'm taking a beating on IFT today so that you can play 911. I do the same at my firehouse now when it's my turn on the ambulance.

Like others said, the shirts are much more stylish than what's already out there for EMS.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> ... I prefer Asian women.



Win!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2011)

alphatrauma said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > ... I prefer Asian women.
> ...



I agree...I think that Sasha's post is going to be submitted for the Post of the Year!


----------

